# «περί άλλα τυρβάζει» ή «περί άλλα τυρβάζεται»; «περί άλλα τυρβάζει» (ή «περί άλλων τυρβάζει»)



## Elsa (Jul 30, 2008)

Διάβασα την έκφραση «περί άλλα τυρβάζεται» στην Κυριακάτικη Ελευθεροτυπία σε άρθρο του Γιώργου Σταματόπουλου και μου χτύπησε λάθος, αλλά το έψαξα και είδα πως κάποιοι -ελάχιστοι στο google- λένε πως έτσι είναι (και ότι το ρήμα είναι τυρβάζομαι που σημαίνει ασχολούμαι), σε πείσμα των 2.000 αντίθετων που γράφουν -αυτό που κι εγώ θεωρούσα σωστό- «περί άλλα τυρβάζει». 
Για να μην πούμε και για τα (λίγα) «αλλού τυρβάζει».

Αντίθετα ο Τριανταφυλλίδης λέει:
*τυρβάζω *[tirvázo] P (μόνο στο ενεστ. θ.) : μόνο στην έκφραση _μεριμνά και τυρβάζει περί πολλά_, για κπ. που ασχολείται με πολλά συγχρόνως και παραμελεί το κύριο έργο του. [λόγ. < αρχ. τυρβάζω (η φρ. από την Κ.Δ.: Mάρθα, Mάρθα, μεριμνᾷς καί τυρβάζFη περί πολλά)]


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 30, 2008)

Το ΛΝΕΓ δίνει "περί πολλά/άλλα τυρβάζω"= ασχολούμαι με άλλα (όχι αυτά που πρέπει) ή ασχολούμαι με πολλά. Σχολιάζει: όπως φαίνεται από τη φράση του Ευαγγελίου, ο ορθός τύπος είναι τυρβάζη/-ει, που είναι β' πρόσωπο οριστικής ενεστώτα του ρ. τυρβάζομαι. Το αρχαίο ρ. τυρβάζω έχει άλλη σημασία=κινώ, αναταράζω, σαλεύω ή διάγω ευχάριστο βίο, και θα έδινε το τυρβάζεις.


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2008)

Από τον Λουκά μάς ήρθε λοιπόν η φράση και παντελώς αγνοούμε τον Ιωάννη τον Δαμασκηνό, που έγραφε «ουκ εβούλετο γαρ ο κτίσας ημάς θεός μεριμνάν και περί πολλά τυρβάζεσθαι». Γιατί, αν γνωρίζαμε τη δεύτερη φράση και δεν γνωρίζαμε την πρώτη, ίσως να διασωζόταν η μεσοπαθητική χρήση. Ωστόσο, το λάθος έχει επιβάλει τη χρήση του ενεργητικού ρήματος με τη σημασία του «ασχολούμαι», παρέα με το «περί», στα χρόνια μας έτσι χρησιμοποιείται το ρήμα, χωρίς περίεργες υποτακτικές, το διαδικτυακό δείγμα δείχνει 8.500 _τυρβάζουν_ και _τυρβάζει_ (σε σύγκριση με 25 _τυρβάζονται_ και _τυρβάζεται_, που και ο ορθογραφικός διορθωτής υπογραμμίζει) και όποιος γράφει σαν φυσιολογικός άνθρωπος και δεν θέλει να γράφει σαν τον Λουκά ή τον Δαμασκηνό, _τυρβάζει_ και _τυρβάζουν_ γράφει.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 30, 2008)

Εμένα το Google Νίκελ, πέρα από την φράση του Δαμασκηνού που λες εσύ, μου βγάζει αποτελέσματα και από την Ειρήνη του Αριστοφάνη. Δυστυχώς, στα Αρχαία είμαι από λίγο ως πολύ rusty (αν και φιλοδοξώ στο άμεσο μέλλον να τα ξαναπιάσω). BTW, οι online resources που υπάρχουν στο internet για τη μάθηση των Αρχαίων Ελληνικών αξίζουν τίποτα; Λέτε;


----------



## sarant (Aug 6, 2008)

Το "τυρβάζεται" του ΓΣταμ το είδα κι εγώ και το βρήκα κωμικό. Μάλλον θα γράψω, άμα τη επανόδω μου (κι άμα δεν την επανόδω, πείτε της ότι πέρασα καλά). Όσο για τον Δαμασκηνό, είναι περίεργο ότι σε άλλο έργο του δίνει το ευαγγελικό χωρίο με τύπο "τυρβάζεις". Και ενεργητικοι τύποι υπάρχουν κάμποσοι ήδη από ταρχαία.


----------



## nickel (Dec 5, 2008)

Ξανανοίγω αυτό το νήμα επειδή πήρα σήμερα από την Άσπρη λέξη το παρακάτω λειψό κείμενο:

Η φράση αναφέρεται στην Καινή Διαθήκη (κατά Λουκά Ευαγγέλιο, Ι΄ 41) και την απηύθυνε ο Χριστός στη Μάρθα: Mάρθα, Μάρθα, μεριμνάς και τυρβάζη περί πολλά. Χαρακτηρίζει κάποιον που ασχολείται με πολλά συγχρόνως και παραμελεί το κύριο έργο του, αυτό που έχει τη μεγαλύτερη σημασία. 

Το ρήμα τυρβάζω σήμαινε στα αρχαία ελληνικά «ταράσσω, ανακατώνω, ασχολούμαι, φροντίζω». Το ουσιαστικό τύρβη σήμαινε «θόρυβος, σύγχυση, ταραχή». 
Στον Παυσανία αναφέρεται και ως είδος θορυβώδους χορού προς τιμήν του θεού Βάκχου. ​

Έχει περάσει η Α.Λ. στο θέμα των λόγιων εκφράσεων αυτή τη βδομάδα, αλλά το παραπάνω θα δημιουργήσει πολλές απορίες καθώς πηδάει από το «τυρβάζη» με «η» του Ευαγγελίου στο ενεργητικό «τυρβάζω» χωρίς καμιά εξήγηση.

Αν ανοίξετε τη σχολική γραμματική της αρχαίας, θα δείτε στο παράδειγμα να γράφει: *λύομαι, λύη (ή λύει), λύεται κ.λπ.* Δεν έλεγαν τότε ούτε _λύεσαι_ ούτε _τυρβάζεσαι_. 

Έχει δίκιο ο sarant ότι ο Δαμασκηνός σε ένα έργο του δίνει το ευαγγελικό χωρίο με τύπο "τυρβάζεις" (Μάρθα, Μάρθα, μεριμνᾷς, καὶ τυρβάζεις περὶ πολλά), αλλά ο ίδιος έχει και _τυρβάζεσθαι_ και _τυρβάζη_ και _ετυρβάζετο_ και, τέλος πάντων, δεν έχει σημασία.

Αυτό που μετρά είναι ότι το δεύτερο πρόσωπο _τυρβάζῃ_ του μεσοπαθητικού _τυρβάζομαι_ στο Ευαγγέλιο επέβαλε, από λάθος, στη νεοελληνική χρήση, νέα σημασία («ασχολούμαι, καταπιάνομαι») στο ενεργητικό _τυρβάζω_. Δεν θα πούμε σήμερα στο φίλο μας ούτε «Φοβάμαι ότι τυρβάζῃ περί πολλά» ούτε «Φοβάμαι ότι τυρβάζεσαι περί πολλά». (Και πόσοι πια θα πουν «Φοβάμαι ότι τυρβάζεις περί πολλά»;)

Από τον Νίκο Σαραντάκο (παππού):

Συνταξιούχος μεν, τεμπέλης όχι
περί πολλά τυρβάζω,
-δουλεύω, γράφω στίχους και διαβάζω-
κι επιφυλάσσομαι να κάτσω σε μια κώχη
όταν καμμιά φορά γεράσω -συν θεώ-
μ' αυτό θ' αργήσει να γενεί. Σε βεβαιώ.​


----------



## sarant (Dec 5, 2008)

Με συγκίνησες, συνονόματε :)


----------



## UsualSuspect (Jun 15, 2011)

Τηλέμαχος Χυτήρης: "περί άλλων τυρβάζουμε"... μπερδεύτηκα τελείως!


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2011)

Μήπως είπε «περί άλλον τυρβάζουμε» (μα τι καθόμαστε και ασχολούμαστε με τον Σαμαρά;);


----------



## UsualSuspect (Jun 15, 2011)

Έχεις δίκιο. Δια την αποκατάστασην της ορθότητος της γλώσσης νομίζω ότι το σωστό είναι:" περί άλλα τυρβαζόμεθα". Anyways, το "περί πολλά τυρβάζη" έχει την ίδια μοίρα με το "... την κεφαλή κλίνη-κλίναι". Δες στο γκουγκλ.


----------



## daeman (Jun 15, 2011)

Δε βαριέσαι, όλοι τυράκια βάζουν, ο καθείς στη φάκα του. ;)


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2011)

UsualSuspect said:


> Anyways, το "περί πολλά τυρβάζη" έχει την ίδια μοίρα με το "... την κεφαλή κλίνη-κλίναι". Δες στο γκουγκλ.


Ή δες εδώ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?6042-...-πού-την-κεφαλήν...


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2013)

Θυμήθηκα αυτό το νήμα από συζήτηση που γίνεται αλλού. Στα λεξικά μας διαβάζω:
μόνο στην έκφραση _μεριμνά και τυρβάζει περί πολλά_ (ΛΚΝ)
μόνο στη ΦΡ. _περί πολλά/άλλα τυρβάζει_ (ΛΝΕΓ)

Δεν θυμάμαι αν το σχολιάσαμε ήδη, αλλά ας δούμε και μερικά ευρήματα, γιατί αυτό το «μόνο» δεν ισχύει. Έχουμε και την αλλαγή στην πτώση που ακολουθεί το _περί_, όπως στα διαδικτυακά παραδείγματα:


Πολλοί αναρωτούνται, γιατί δεν ασχολούμαι με τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, και περί άλλων τυρβάζω.
το μέγα έλλειμμα της ελληνικής πολιτικής, η οποία ως συνήθως υπεκφεύγει και περί άλλων τυρβάζει.
Αν δεν το θέλετε αυτό, κυρίες και κύριοι συνάδελφοι που εξαπολύετε μύδρους επί άλλων και επί αλλοτρίων και περί άλλων τυρβάζετε, πείτε το.
Τα καρτέλ ζουν και βασιλεύουν και οι αρμόδιοι περί άλλων τυρβάζουν.

Έχει κάνει ζημιά και ο Σκαμπαρδώνης με τον τίτλο του βιβλίου του «Περιπολών περί πολλών τυρβάζω».







Αλλά, τη στιγμή που έχουμε αλλάξει τα φώτα στο _τυρβάζω/τυρβάζομαι_, γιατί θα πρέπει να διατηρήσουμε την αιτιατική μετά την πρόθεση; Προσαρμόζουμε και τη σύνταξη της πρόθεσης έτσι ώστε να σημαίνει «σχετικά» και όχι «περίπου»:

*περί* _πρόθ._ (βλ. και περι-) : (λόγ.) συνήθ. σε εκφράσεις με γενική: _περί ανέμων και υδάτων*_. _έχω κπ. περί πολλού_, τον θεωρώ πολύ σπουδαίο και αξιόλογο, τον θαυμάζω και τον υπολογίζω. _περί τίνος πρόκειται*;_ _ο περί ου ο λόγος*_. ΦΡ _περί όνου* σκιάς_. || με απόλυτο αριθμητικό και αιτιατική για υπολογισμό με προσέγγιση· περίπου, γύρω σε: _περί τις πεντακόσιες δραχμές. περί τα εκατό κομμάτια._
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=περί&sin=all


----------

